# Bucks close to re-signing Ilyasova



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/161716035.html#!page=1&pageSize=10&sort=newestfirst

if he plays like he did last year this is great news... but our frontcourt cluster**** has to be fixed... a trade for a wing has to be in the works with all the powerfowards we have on this roster


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

cluster**** aside... I agree, this is good news for Milwaukee.

I'm reading somewhere near 5 years 40 million? I think that will look reasonable 3 years into the contract, but it probably depends on whether or not they give him enough minutes.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

they need to move gooden for a wing to clear up the front court mess... and i have heard 5-45 but it sounds like the 5th year is a team option so it could be more like 4-36 depending on how the contract is structured


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> they need to move gooden for a wing to clear up the front court mess... and i have heard 5-45 but it sounds like the 5th year is a team option so it could be more like 4-36 depending on how the contract is structured


I am surprised by the news. I've always had the impression Ersan doesn't like Skiles.

They do have to do something with Gooden.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

narek said:


> I am surprised by the news. I've always had the impression Ersan doesn't like Skiles.
> 
> They do have to do something with Gooden.


i dont think skiles own family likes him


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

It's official.

ttp://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/162267215.html#!page=2&pageSize=10&sort=newestfirst

I didn't know Ersan married a somewhat local (immigrated here at 16) Milwaukee girl.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wasn't it almost a sure thing that he was leaving? Either way, it's probably good for you guys that he stuck around.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Luke said:


> Wasn't it almost a sure thing that he was leaving? Either way, it's probably good for you guys that he stuck around.


hearing that a good chunk of that 45 million is unguaranteed which makes this even better


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He was great for you guys last year. Hopefully he continues to improve.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The contract details were released - pretty fair deal for the Bucks.



> Ersan Ilyasova’s multiyear deal with the Bucks will average $8 million per season, but it will not be easy for the 6-foot-10 forward to realize the full $45 million payout over five seasons.
> 
> That’s because the contract includes $5 million in hard-to-achieve bonuses and a fifth year at $8 million that is non-guaranteed, according to a league source.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/164325666.html#!page=1&pageSize=10&sort=newestfirst


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

That's a deal I can get behind.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

it is a good deal, id rather have ersan than ryan anderson if the money was equal, getting ersan cheaper is a beautiful thing


----------

